# SPITFIRE VIDEOS



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2017)

_View: https://youtu.be/X7w1pFQ3Oqw_



_View: https://youtu.be/HN3LmCDRlg0_



_View: https://youtu.be/KhuRPZ86XU0_



_View: https://youtu.be/crp9LBuzQkE_



_View: https://youtu.be/etmnFrZYJG4_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 25, 2017)

Good ones Geo. Short and sweet.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 27, 2017)

Cool vids


----------



## wuzak (Oct 21, 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7Zebpu2nS4_


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2017)

Content blocked in the UK, due to copyright with Channel 4.


----------



## wuzak (Oct 21, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Content blocked in the UK, due to copyright with Channel 4.



Sorry to hear that.

I suppose it is too old to be on a Channel 4 web site?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2017)

Might still be on All4 and quick google reveals it is: Guy Martin's Spitfire - On Demand - All 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SuperFire (Feb 18, 2018)

I have an obscure Spitfire question simply out of pure curiosity. Why was there no floor board under the rudder pedals? Didn't the pilots heels slip around a lot? I mean, I see the stirups and all, but that requires constant leg tension. Charlie-horses man!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2018)

It was the way many aircraft of the period (pre-war) were built. Whereas many American aircraft might have 'heel boards' running from the rudder pedals to seat, the Spitfire had the tubes over the rudder actuating rods, which helped a little. That said, once sitting in a Spit, there's nowhere else to put your legs or feet, other than the pedals !


----------



## SuperFire (Feb 18, 2018)

Rodger that Airframes. I'd screw down a plank of wood and trim that sucker out, and read a magazine on patrol personally!


----------

